# Cat chat advent calendar thread 2019



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, how exciting. It's that time of year again when we need to do our advent calendar thread. It's always brilliant fun with quite a few people getting a picture for every single letter. 

Here is the 'festive advent calendar guidance' - trying hard to not say rules as that doesn't sound like fun:

Starting from today 1 Dec (probably didn't take a rocket scientist to work that one out) we have a new letter every day. So 1st is A, 2nd is B, 3rd is C......you can see where this is going I presume, right up to 24th when we combine X,Y,Z.

Each day you post a picture corresponding to that letter, you can post more than one if you like, hey it's Christmas, go wild. In the past, we have had some amazingly creative attempts to match the letters, but super obvious is fine too. In the 2 years, we have done this everyone has resisted the temptation to do C is for Cat 

I usually wake up at stupid O'clock so I will try to start the new letter off each day, but if anyone is around before me on a day feel free to start that day off. At the moment I'm on holiday in Spain, so I'll have to rely on some pics I have already (I have a few, I'm sure we all do) But old pics, new pics whatever is fine.

Get planning those pics people!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Here we go.
*A is for........*

Aroma...... Baby Kalex, used to love sleeping with her face in mummy or daddy's slippers, she still likes to curl up on a pair nowadays:


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

A is for adorable ❤


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

A is for Alfie


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

A is for alert


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*A* is for *Alpha* (regular visitor, pretending to be homeless)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

A is for Aww asleep


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

A is for Assembly required










H x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> A is for Assembly required
> 
> View attachment 423842
> 
> ...


Oh dear, did you manage to sort this cat heap?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A is for Affectionate


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A is for Attentive - kittens need constant cleaning


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

A is for Acrobat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A is for .........Alien Asleep............


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

A is for ALOFT.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*A *is for *AMBUSH :Hilarious*

*







*


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

A is for Akimbo


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A is for 'aaaachooo'


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

A is for Ash as as a baby


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

we really do need a "love" or "double like" button


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A is for Alice


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Can Ringo join in?
If so A is for airborne!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Can Ringo join in?
> If so A is for airborne!
> View attachment 423898


Ringo is definitely an honorary cat!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

A is for Altitude - the lovely calico girl I spotted at 3,800m in the Andes.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

ChaosCat said:


> Ringo is definitely an honorary cat!


He says thank you. He hasn't forgotten how lovely and supportive everyone was when he had his op a couple of years back.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

A is for Admire me.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> A is for Admire me.
> 
> View attachment 423916


Oh Oscar Woo! I'm just full of admiration for you. So handsome!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

A - "Away with the fairies"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Trixie1 said:


> A - "Away with the fairies"
> View attachment 423920


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

A is for Acupressure (with chestnuts)


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

A is for Affection :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A is for Arsenal and anorak


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

A is for asleep (nearly)


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Missed the A's, so I'll kick off the B's.
B is for... Booby trap. I'm sure Pebbles was trying to injure me this day!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

B is for boys










(this was the day they came home -2 years ago this week)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

B is for binned










and for bald Bonny belly


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

B is for Barrier (protecting baby catnip)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

B is for Bath investigation...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

B is for baby photo


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

B is for cat in a BAG


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*B *is for *Big Ted in a Blingy Bowtie! *

*







*


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*B *is for *Book* Lover


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

B is for.............................

*Blackbird Behind You ...Bumble (RIP)*
*







*​


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

B is for Bunty of course


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

B is for Butternut Squash


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> B is for Butternut Squash
> View attachment 423964


Blimey, that's some good sized squashes!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

B is for Bongos


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cully said:


> B is for cat in a BAG
> View attachment 423947
> 
> View attachment 423950


Please, always cut the handles!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*B*eautiful Jessie enjoying the morning sun


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

B is for Bed and it doesn't Belong on here


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

B is for BARNEY!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> *B*eautiful Jessie enjoying the morning sun
> View attachment 423978
> View attachment 423979


I see she's changed her name but I much prefer Jessie though.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

B is for Biggles ❤


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Summercat said:


> B is for Biggles ❤
> 
> View attachment 423992


Nothing like underfloor heating to warm chilly paws.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> B is for baby photo
> View attachment 423948
> View attachment 423949


Agggh! The cuteness!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Beautiful Brooke Baking her Bum!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"B" is for Boss Lady


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

B is for a nice 'brush'


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> "B" is for Boss Lady
> 
> View attachment 424016


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Joy84 said:


> "B" is for Boss Lady
> 
> View attachment 424016


How cool is Phoebe.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

B is for bashful!


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

*B *is for *bathing *
*











































*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

B has to bring out the banana..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And a cute little bumble bee..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*C is for ........Climbing up the Cotoneaster...








*​


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

C is for Comatose


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

*C* is for a* c*omfy* c*at-nap on a *c*ircular *c*ushion!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*C* is for *Carefree*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

C is for courgette











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Soozi said:


> View attachment 424028
> B is for bashful!


That is just gorgeous


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

C is for cardboard chewers (they still love getting their egg box every Friday, when I unpack the shopping)


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

C is for Cosmo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

C is for Curled up to Cover my Cold bits...bbbrrrrr with no hair!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

C is for CATNIP hangover.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*C *is for ... *Camouflage :Hilarious








*


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> And a cute little bumble bee..
> 
> View attachment 424039


How many cat outfits do you have??!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C is for chillin' out


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> C is for chillin' out
> 
> View attachment 424073


Or curled up chilling out!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

CK was upset I didn't use c as an opportunity for him to shine!

So here is...

*C *is for *CK in the Christmas tree








*


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

C is for *C*limber


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Following on in my drum theme 

C is for Congas


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Maurey said:


> *B *is for *bathing *
> 
> *
> View attachment 424033
> ...


And for BRAVE!! you not the cat Mine would create mayhem if I bathed them or tried to!!! As for outfits not a hope!!!


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

cava14 una said:


> And for BRAVE!! you not the cat Mine would create mayhem if I bathed them or tried to!!! As for outfits not a hope!!!


Jums is a trooper! She doesn't really mind water all that much, so she was awesome during her first real bath. She mostly disliked the blow drying process, but, once she got used to the noise, she just got bored of it in all honesty haha. Had to hold all 5 kilograms of her for a good 20 minutes so she wouldn't wiggle away while she was still dripping wet!

I think it helped that it was at home, and I had a professional over who knew what she was doing. That, and she's an insanely chill cat, in all honesty.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Companionship:Cat


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Maurey said:


> Jums is a trooper! She doesn't really mind water all that much, so she was awesome during her first real bath. She mostly disliked the blow drying process, but, once she got used to the noise, she just got bored of it in all honesty haha. Had to hold all 5 kilograms of her for a good 20 minutes so she wouldn't wiggle away while she was still dripping wet!
> 
> I think it helped that it was at home, and I had a professional over who knew what she was doing. That, and she's an insanely chill cat, in all honesty.


Still in awe of you:Cat I used to give mine bran baths before a show and that was enough for me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

C is for Crocodile










and Cross dressing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And Chicks










And Chocolate


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

C is for contemplative


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> How many cat outfits do you have??!!!


arghhhhh forgot the B is for bikini belated


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

@huckybuck Take away the eyes and you have Robin Hood:Cat


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

C is for cross eyed!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

C is for a cunning plan to suffocate the dog


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"C" is for Comfy Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's no good, I've been waiting for someone to say it but no-one quite has.

C is just for CAT


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

C is for Cat nap


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*Criss-crossed* Paws :Cat


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Charity said:


> It's no good, I've been waiting for someone to say it but no-one quite has.
> 
> C is just for CAT
> 
> View attachment 424117


And CLEVER @Charity :Cat


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

C is for comfy on a cushion 
sorry the quality is awful!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Arny said:


> C is for comfy on a cushion
> sorry the quality is awful!


No, it's great! This is the sweetest picture!♥


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

C - "Cold Feet"


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope that's not prelude to stuffing a soggy catnip mouse in the toe


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Trixie1 said:


> C - "Cold Feet"
> View attachment 424129


Sweet Toby!! ♥♥♥ :Cat


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

cava14 una said:


> Hope that's not prelude to stuffing a soggy catnip mouse in the toe


Lol! Now there's an idea!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> And Chicks
> 
> View attachment 424095
> 
> ...


Baby Little H that's enough to make your day. Xxxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

C...is for Crunchie


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

C is for....
Crocuses! Of course!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

C is for Camping Cat....


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

C is for a Couple of Cats I Cat-sit for....
First the lovely Jadie....








And Stanley the sweetheart....


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*C* is for *C*orkboard ... a cat scratching bed.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*C *is of course for *C*atnip....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*C *is for super freaking *cute CK *in a *Christmas *bow tie.
*








*


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

*C *is for *c*lingy *c*uddlebug


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

♦ ♦ *C*lose-up Cat ♦ ♦


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

C is for...

Companions









Cosy Cat









And, of course, Charlie-girl - Charlie-girl Cuddles in this case


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

D is for dusty










and dirty


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Drifting off to sleep . . .Zzzz


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

D is for double trouble:


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*D* is for *Daredevil*


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"D" is for Devil Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*D *is for *Darcy!








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D is for Do Not Disturb


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

D is for Dreaming


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

D is for daft!








And for dozing








And does not like!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

D is for...Doorstep!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

D... is for Dish


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

*D* is for Duvet Day









(Harrycat RIP)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*D is for*..................

*Drugged........*









​


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*D *is for *dreaming *about Xmas *decorations









He stole the robin from the Christmas tree.*


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I’m loving all the pics I really wish we had more than just a simple like button though as some are really funny others heartwarming etc


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Missed out yesterday after a rather hectic day but today D is for Daring


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

D is for Delicious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> D is for Delicious
> 
> View attachment 424252
> 
> ...


You need to attach a warning when you show pictures of Waffles about to be eaten!! That's scary!!!

:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> D is for dusty
> 
> View attachment 424201
> 
> ...


Who's been visiting the spiders again lol???


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

D is for DEFROSTING the freezer, well, supervising anyway.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> You need to attach a warning when you show pictures of Waffles about to be eaten!! That's scary!!!
> 
> :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious I am so sorry Waffles pretend they are crumpets!

Please don't tell me we have forum cats called Crumpet


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious I am so sorry Waffles pretend they are crumpets!
> 
> Please don't tell me we have forum cats called Crumpet


Crumpets... Hmm I have ideas for my next cats name :-D


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

D is for Double.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> D is for Double.
> View attachment 424260


Ooooh fab!


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

_*d *is for *d*ramatic a e s t h e t i c_​
_if thou gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will also gaze into thee_​


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

D is for 'Draining board'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

D is for Dreaming of Dreamies


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

D is for Doctor


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And denim!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And Dorothy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just remembered last year doing little GIFs...

So...

*D *is for *dirty-ears *Ted


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Just remembered last year doing little GIFs...
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


:Kiss


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

E is for Elegant (well, not quite Suter)


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*E* is for *Eyes*

*







*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Suter, you chose the same E-word that I had planned!

E is for elegant


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

E is for Ebony


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

E - "Early Morning Stretching"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> Suter, you chose the same E-word that I had planned!
> 
> E is for elegant
> 
> View attachment 424332


oh Bonny, you were indeed a beauty xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

E is for ECG...such a brave boy.










also for Evil Eye..someone is clearly plotting my demise


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*E *is for *elegant Ed!








*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

E is for...Excited!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for Enjoying himself


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

E is for escaping!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*E is for................
Extremely Exhausted










*​


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

*E *is for Everything (can be cuddled)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ringypie said:


> E is for escaping!
> View attachment 424354


Flint noooooo


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"E" is for Empowerment


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*E* is for *E*LMO (RIP) ❤


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*E* is for (more, sos) *E*YES....... Max's beautiful big green gorgeous *E*yes ❤.... though he is gorgeous full stop.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Another E is for Exhausted


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

E is for Empty. "Moooore fooood!"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for Eight which is how old I am


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww Bunty you don’t look a day over 2 :Kiss


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

*E *is for *e*lastic










No need to worry about her lower tum looking pink! Her fur is still growing back from her spay a couple months ago, so for all that it healed ages ago, it's still a tad obvious c: plus, this was a few weeks ago now, on the day I got her groomed - looks almost back to normal now.

Also, for the curious, I'm 178cm, so Jums is getting pretty long!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

E is for entertaining


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

E is for getting the orders ready for the EGG MAN


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Mrs Funkin , Quote:E is for ECG...such a brave boy.
I bet nobody else comes up with that one, must be a first!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

E is for extra special eyes!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> E is for extra special eyes!
> View attachment 424385


Lol, they certainly are:Cat


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

E...is for Eerie


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

E is for Easter bunnies and bonnets!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And Elsa and the Elf


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*F is for.....................

Fox...............


















*
Isn't she just gorgeous
*







*​


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> *F is for.....................
> 
> Fox...............
> 
> ...


She's beautiful.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

F is for...... Friends


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

F is for Fish!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Fish Friends:Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

F is for Frog:


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

F is for fur


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*F* is for *Freezing*

*







*


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

F is for Fish


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

buffie said:


> *F is for.....................
> 
> Fox...............
> 
> ...


How do the cats react to see one up so close?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

F is for Family (the two boys I love more than I can put into words)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for furry felines


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

F if for...Floofy Fox/Feline Face-off!


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

*F *is for '*f*er *f*ooks sake, human, get me back inside!'


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"F" is for Fresh From the Fridge


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*F *is for *fireplace tonks








*


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> F is for furry felines
> 
> View attachment 424478


Lovely pic


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

F is for... back when there were only *Four








*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cully said:


> How do the cats react to see one up so close?


Meeko couldn't care less about the foxes he has more or less grown up with them in the garden......If that was a cat he would go totally ballistic,he hates them with a passion and would love to rip their heads off.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

F is for Flint!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

F is for Frankenstein










And Flutterby Fairy


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

F is for flaked out (in front of the fire)


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

F is for 'Fluff Monsters'


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*F*inding that last bit of catnip















*F*alling off the forsythia ( the branch was too thin and couldn't take his weight)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SbanR said:


> *F*inding that last bit of catnip
> View attachment 424518
> View attachment 424519
> 
> ...


Did Ollie authorise the use of that photo???


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

buffie said:


> *D is for*..................
> 
> *Drugged........*
> 
> ...


LOL!!



lymorelynn said:


> Missed out yesterday after a rather hectic day but today D is for Daring
> View attachment 424250


And Darling:Cat


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> And Dorothy
> 
> View attachment 424314
> View attachment 424315


That poor cat has the patience of a saint!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Citruspips said:


> E...is for Eerie
> View attachment 424431






NaomiM said:


> F is for Fish!
> View attachment 424461


TV:Cat


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

LJC675 said:


> F is for Frog:
> View attachment 424467


Soon to be Flat Frog



Ringypie said:


> F is for Flint!
> View attachment 424501
> View attachment 424502
> View attachment 424503
> ...


And Fangs


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Ferocious:Nailbiting


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> *F*inding that last bit of catnip
> View attachment 424518
> View attachment 424519
> 
> ...


Is the last pic evidence of what happens after too much cat nip??? =-O


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

cava14 una said:


> Soon to be Flat Frog
> 
> And Fangs


It's OK, no frogs were harmed in the making of that photo


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

LJC675 said:


> It's OK, no frogs were harmed in the making of that photo


Really pleased to hear that


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

F.... is for feet


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> *F *is for *fireplace tonks
> 
> View attachment 424489
> *


Is that photo real??


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Citruspips said:


> F.... is for feet
> View attachment 424536


That is brilliant


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

F is for having Fun with a Feather toy
















See??
And Furrrstivities (pinched from ZP).















And.......


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> Did Ollie authorise the use of that photo???


Hehe, he's lucky I haven't managed to record more mishaps!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Is the last pic evidence of what happens after too much cat nip??? =-O


It's Jessie who's more for the catnip; Ollie mainly sniffs the messages left by visitors


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> F is for having Fun with a Feather toy
> View attachment 424544
> 
> View attachment 424545
> ...


That last pic. "Best friends"?????????? They look like they've had a tiff and aren't speaking


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

F is for Father Christmas!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> F is for Father Christmas!
> View attachment 424571


Hahahah this wins the whole advent thread :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

F is for football










Feathers










Fishing










and Feet


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> F is for football
> View attachment 424579
> 
> Feathers
> ...


Aaaw, what lovely photos


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Hahahah this wins the whole advent thread :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I may be about to trump it with....
Father Christmas's helper! (As I forgot to post it as an elf yesterday!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> Aaaw, what lovely photos


I found some really cute ones when he was even smaller - hopefully will get to use those on here too!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> That last pic. "Best friends"?????????? They look like they've had a tiff and aren't speaking


They love looking through the hedge at the various insects and mice/voles etc. Unfortunately it's right in the middle of the pathway of Ginger and Patch, who think it's their territory. So Misty and Sooty keep a look out for each other in case either of the other 2 turn up.
They're watching each others back which is quite sweet and definitely no Tiff's, only nose bumps:Happy.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

*F* *is for Fascinated by the Fountain!








*


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Found some presents!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

*G* is for *G*otcha day!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*G* is for *Glowing* (in the evening sun)


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

G.. is for Grass


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

G is for 'groggy face' - you know that face when you just wake up, but still really sleepy


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

G is for glowing once more, eyes this time


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I found some really cute ones when he was even smaller - hopefully will get to use those on here too!!


...and if not, you'll put them somewhere else, yes?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

G is for Greenest eyes on our Gorgeous boy...










...and for Green chair


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

G - "Gorgeous Bundle Of Mischief"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for Get Up? I don't think so


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*G *is for *great big eyes








*


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

G is for Garden cat


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

G is for Gigantic Paws


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

G is for...
Going!








No, not Mustache, it was one of the neighbour cats she was probably happy to see the back of.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*G is for...........

Going out in the Garden............


























*​


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

G is for ........








GET that camera outa my face woman!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

G is for giant legs!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

G is for our former Grey Guest:


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Summercat said:


> G is for our former Grey Guest:
> 
> View attachment 424703


Flint hasn't been visiting you has he????


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for Ginger


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Flint hasn't been visiting you has he????


Hi, no, our grey guest was a she❤


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Grotbags










Grotbags x2


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gwacie aka Miss Grace Kelly


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Psygon said:


> *G *is for *great big eyes
> 
> View attachment 424644
> *


OMG! This is the "I see dead people" face


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"G" is for GIMME!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Joy84 said:


> "G" is for GIMME!!
> View attachment 424721


That's definitely a look of happy expectation!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Phoebe! Such a lucky girl


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> OMG! This is the "I see dead people" face


Heheh he was looking at Da Bird - this is hunting face :-D


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

As it's past midnight it's time for H!

Helping with the hoovering!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

*H* is for *H*ogging the sofa!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*H is for Hiding..............

















*​


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*H* is for *Hilarious*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

H is for... Haggis!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

H is for horse!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> H is for horse!
> View attachment 424750


:Woot Rude horse! Same to you too :Wtf


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

H is for hung over


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> G is for Get Up? I don't think so
> 
> View attachment 424640


Oh Bunty that made me laugh


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> As it's past midnight it's time for H!
> 
> Helping with the hoovering!
> View attachment 424741
> View attachment 424742


It's so lovely to see lots of Flint pics, perfect xxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shrike said:


> H is for... Haggis!
> View attachment 424749


So, did you go and buy that specially for an original H?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

H is for High


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I was going for the same, H is for High up, but not quite as high as yours @LJC675


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was waiting for this one!!
"H" is for Healthy eating


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

H is for Handsome Harrycat RIP (1999-2017)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*H *is for *HUNGRY!!! Feed me now!!!








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

H is for Hello Handsome


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

*H* is for *h*anging down and spilling over
















Jums really likes to pretend her favourite chair is too small for her. Despite being fully able to fit.









​


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> H is for horse!
> View attachment 424750


 to you too, cheeky:Joyful


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> H is for hung over
> 
> View attachment 424761


Oh Annie. You need the hair of the d o g (sorry for the bad word).:Hungover


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> So, did you go and buy that specially for an original H?


 No - I stock up around Burns night as choice in haggis is quite limited round here normally.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Shrike said:


> No - I stock up around Burns night as choice in haggis is quite limited round here normally.


I love haggis too but it's loaded with calories!!!:Arghh


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*H*elping mum make the bed


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

*H*annah's favourite girls
*


























(in no particular order )*


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

H is for............








HUNKERING down in her favourite outdoor spot to watch the world go by.
And.....








Playing HIDE and seek in yet another box!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

H is for Having Fun


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

H is for Helpful
























and H is for Hahaha


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> H is for Helpful
> 
> View attachment 424806
> View attachment 424808
> ...


Ah Oscar, I bet your human mother wouldn't ever get any work done without your assistance!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*H* is for *Happy*

*







*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

H is for h


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

H ....is for Halo


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And H


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh just LOOK at him! Little H, you were a delicious kittywinkle.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@huckybuck looks like I gate crashed your upload lol


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

*H* is for *Hanging Out Together








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> *H* is for *Hanging Out Together
> 
> View attachment 424889
> *


I can't get used to how these two have grown, just shows how time flies


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*H*iding at the vet's.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*I* is for *Identical*

*







*


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I is for Ironing.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I is for idle


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I is for incarcerated:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for Incapacitated


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> I is for Incapacitated
> 
> View attachment 424912


Oh Toppy :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I is for Incapacitated
> 
> View attachment 424912


I laughed so much the first time I saw this (sorry Toppy), and now you've started me off all over again :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*I is for.................
Its in here somewhere.............


























*​


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I is for Imprisoned!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*I *is for... *I see you!








*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> I is for Incapacitated
> 
> View attachment 424912


That is hilarious, and I can just imagine the scene. Poor old Toppy all rather stuck and undignified. Mummy help - 'oh hang on, let me just grab my camera so I can show everyone what you've done 1st'


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

These are 2 of the boys I catsit for and play chase the laser, so I is for I'M sure that red dot is here somewhere


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"I" is for I don't want you to go to work ...










As if I'm doing that for fun :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I In a strop


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I is for Inscrutable


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I is for I intrigued


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> That is hilarious, and I can just imagine the scene. Poor old Toppy all rather stuck and undignified. Mummy help - 'oh hang on, let me just grab my camera so I can show everyone what you've done 1st'


In my defence , he's always doing it and manages to extricate himself 9/10, occasionally losing a nail along the way.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I is for I have no idea what you are doing! 








Also I is for In a box
















Parsnip says I is for idiot brother!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*I *is for.. *in the dark







*


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I... is for Indigo


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for I'm not talking to you


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*I* is for *Indiscreet

*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I is for "If I fits, I sits"


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I is for "If I fits, I sits"
> 
> View attachment 424993


Hmmm, Oscar, not sure your definition of 'fits' is quite right.


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

*I i*s for *i*ntermittent *i*nconvenience​*







* 

At least she's warm and helps relieve my RLS lmao


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*J is for.......Jingle Bells .................











(Meeko's 1st Christmas)

*​


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

J... is for Jango


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*J* is for *Juicy* tuna chunks


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

J is for jelly beans










and for jump


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*J*ovial


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

J is for (copying Meeko) Jingle bells. I know I've posted this before, but maybe some won't have seen it. Suter dancing, Kalex singing (Oh and sorry about my singing)


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> and for jump
> 
> View attachment 425011


 Superb shot


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

J is for Jack❤


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> J is for (copying Meeko) Jingle bells. I know I've posted this before, but maybe some won't have seen it. Suter dancing, Kalex singing (Oh and sorry about my singing)


That's awesome!:Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for Jailbird


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*J *is for *Jim jams jammy!








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for Jumbo Mouse


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

J is for "Just let me out of this Jail"


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Superb shot


Thank you!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

J is for... Jumping!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

J is for...JAWS


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*J*essie


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good morning you little beauty, Jessie


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shrike said:


> J is for... Jumping!
> View attachment 425035


That is brilliant


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Charity said:


> J is for Jailbird
> 
> View attachment 425018


You pinched my idea!  I'll have to think of something else now...
Great pic by the way, he does an amazing surly face!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Summercat said:


> J is for Jack❤
> 
> View attachment 425016


It is Jack's day to shine @Summercat , with it being  *J* today! Hugs to him.♥:Cat


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"J" is for Junk food ...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> You pinched my idea!  I'll have to think of something else now...
> Great pic by the way, he does an amazing surly face!


Isn't it annoying when people do that


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been struggling to think of one but just managed it!
J is for Juvenile (with jellybeans on show!).


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I've been struggling to think of one but just managed it!
> J is for Juvenile (with jellybeans on show!).
> View attachment 425056


:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jacket and Jumper


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

J is for "Jolly Roger? Not bloomin' likely!"
Pebbles would like to make it quite clear that he doesn't do dressing up


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

J is for Jumanji's Jellybeans
















Keep meaning to get a photo of us watching Jumanji together, but haven't had time to set it up quite yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

K...is for keyboard


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

K is for Kitten - my little Ebby (RIP)


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Good timing @NaomiM you got in first with that one!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Citruspips said:


> Good timing @NaomiM you got in first with that one!


:Mooning

I think we can safely say that "kitten" is a separate word from "kittens", though, so there are no excuses for @lymorelynn not to supply us with pics of her little ones!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Can the same word be used for any given day of the Calendar, but by different posters? :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

raysmyheart said:


> Can the same word be used for any given day of the Calendar, but by different posters? :Cat


Yes, the aim is to get a lot of lovely photos, so the rules aren't that strict.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

K is for Kaos Kittens


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> Yes, the aim is to get a lot of lovely photos, so the rules aren't that strict.


Thank you, @ChaosCat !


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> K is for Kaos Kittens
> 
> View attachment 425087


 Aaawww. . . Those are beautiful sweet Kaos Kittens!♥♥


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

K - Kitten Cuddle Time.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Trixie1 said:


> K - Kitten Cuddle Time.
> View attachment 425088


That is the sweetest! Hugs to Toby!♥:Cat


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*K* is for *Kisses*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

raysmyheart said:


> Can the same word be used for any given day of the Calendar, but by different posters? :Cat


Ooh yes, abstract use of words is part of the fun and of course repeats are OK, especially if it's a cute pic.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, I've decided to join the Kitten band, what a great opportunity to see the minis.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! This is all too much. All these babies are too delicious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*K *is for... *King catnip made me do this :Hilarious








*


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well ... Ok then!
"K" is for Kittens


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

K is for Kidding!
"Go on, rub my belly! I'll behave!"








K is for Kick Kick Kick
"Just kidding! I've got you now!"








K is for... Kill Bite!
"I love you! (hee hee heeee!)"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

K is for Kip....having one


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Since kittens is a thing, stole this from Facebook...

K is for... *Kratay kittens* (Waffles is in here...)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*K is for...............
Keep off ,The Kicker is all mine
















*​


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

We're galloping through the alphabet here aren't we, almost half way!
K is for.......KICKEROO








Also.......KEEP FIT swing those hips!








And of course K is for KITTEN


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

K is for a Kitten having a Kip ~ he is too big now to sleep on my lap like this, it was taken last January.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

K is for knockout


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Since K is for Kitten, have a few of these


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Since K is for Kitten, have a few of these
> View attachment 425132
> View attachment 425133


Such good news that you can post these tomorrow too :-D


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

K is for Keeled over!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

K is for Keyboard player  On his first morning with us we took this photo (which is my avatar), when he decided the safe room was too dull. Heh.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

K is for knitted jumper (only got this today so missed C and J!)



















If you think it's crocheted please keep that to yourself


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

lea247 said:


> K is for knitted jumper (only got this today so missed C and J!)
> 
> View attachment 425159
> 
> ...


Somebody looks a little grumpy there... still very cute, though!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lea247 said:


> K is for knitted jumper (only got this today so missed C and J!)
> 
> View attachment 425159
> 
> ...


It's still KRAFT though


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Arthur! What is your Mummy doing to you? You do look extra cuddly and scrumptious in your (deffo not crocheted) jumper


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Arthur! What is your Mummy doing to you? You do look extra cuddly and scrumptious in your (deffo not crocheted) jumper


Making sure his jumper fits for Christmas Day!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have to dig this photo out today.

*K* is for *Kitten Sev









*
and of course* Kitten Lily,* I forgot how leggy she was!!


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

K is for knackered kitty


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

K is for Kilt


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Knickers and the King


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Shrike said:


> K is for Kidding!
> "Go on, rub my belly! I'll behave!"
> View attachment 425097
> 
> ...


And Krocs


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Knickers and the King
> 
> View attachment 425185
> View attachment 425186


 I was hoping for a Little H knickers pic today!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Knickers and the King
> 
> View attachment 425185
> View attachment 425186


I'm expecting more of these on T day!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> I'm expecting more of these on T day!


I could post a 100 lol


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I could post a 100 lol


YES PLEASE!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Naughty Mummy 
K


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

BarneyBobCat said:


> And Krocs


Nah! They're five quid look-alikes from Lidl.
Though that means we could have "Knock-off Krocks"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*L is For............
Lazing on a sunny afternoon








*​


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*L* is for *Lynx Point








*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

L is for ladylike



















and for lapcat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for Loving attention


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

L is for Laundry basket:


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

L is for..... LAZYBONES


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

L is for, "Let me at it!" I do hope that Oscar will one day want to play a bit again in the garden.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*L *is for... *Long legs







*


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

L is for lounging








And also for long legs!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

L is for...Length!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

L is for Licking


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*L*eg of *l*amb


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

L is for Literary critic


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"L" is for LOL


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> "L" is for LOL
> 
> View attachment 425263


I love a laughing cat, can't help but smile


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> L is for Licking
> 
> View attachment 425219


That's so amazing to see the tiny spikes on her tongue so clearly


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

L is







for Lily's paw


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

L is for Lolling around


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Today L has to be for Lambchops








And for Lucia


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*L*aundry







. . . basket . . .







*L*ookout:Cat


----------



## MissFluffy (Nov 27, 2019)

L is for Leia (aka Little Love)

And maybe also for lazy, because she always gets someone else (human or feline) to open that door for her


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

L is for longcat (she looks small, until she's not)
















And for lazing around with her baby lion's mane and not-so-baby lynx tips


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

L... is for Log basket


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"M" is for a dog I knew,
Silver coat and eyes of blue;
A gentle dog, with a Heart so true.

He Loved as so few Humans will,
Trod the Path and climbed the Hill;
Now his gallant heart is still.

To the sword Thanatus wields,
Each and every creature yields;
Now he runs in Elysian Fields.
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*M is for..............

Meeko 
Mr Magnificent...










He just has to be first 

but I wasn't quick enough

*​


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

M... is for Meerkat


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> M... is for Meerkat
> View attachment 425327


I love the Meerkat pose! ♥


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

M is for mirror


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

M is for Merry Christmas Garfield


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

M is for 'mine, all mine'


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*M* is for *Missy from Mice* (the one and only)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> M is for 'mine, all mine'
> View attachment 425334


What is it she claims?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

M is for Mice (extra-long-tailed of course!)  I'm cheating and SheepMouse is in here too


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"M" is for Misfit


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> What is it she claims?


A big furry kicker I made for them, she ran around the garden with it for ages and was really funny trying to squeeze through the cat flat with it still in her mouth.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

M is for Marvelous tail ⭐


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

M is for...Meerkatting!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

Citruspips said:


> M... is for Meerkat
> View attachment 425327


You beat me to it :Hilarious

M for Meercat!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*M* for *Missy* in the *Moonlight








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

M is for me and my reflection










and for Marching on


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*M *is for... *Mouthy








*


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

M is for "_My_ manky multicoloured mouse - mmmm!"










This was the first toy we ever bought him, and still his favourite!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

M just has to be.......MISTY (MOO)


----------



## MissFluffy (Nov 27, 2019)

M is for Missing that extra-special friend.









And of course also for Munchkin


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

M is of course for Molly and Manny


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

M is for matching poses


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

M is for modeling marvelous, feathery paws










Incidentally, heres another photo of the same pose zoomed out that shows how she likes to lay next to me when she's fully conked out. I don't dare move to change, lest I wake her up because her heater is gone xD










Edit: M is also for mine










This is her way of telling me not to move and asking for belly rubs all at once. I love this cat a ludicrous amount.​


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

N is for...Nippy!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"N" is for "Noodles." He was the Peacemaker, and even tamed the Evil Snowshoe.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

N is for Nap.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*N* is for *Nails










*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

N is for naughty


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

N is for new clothes:








Kalex says 'Oh seriously - please don't show the HB's my clothes, I is sooo embarrassed'


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

N for "New Home" Oscar's first hours with us 














































How odd it must be to have lived somewhere for 11 years, then got to a rescue centre and then to go to an entirely different place and people for the rest of your days. How do they process it, I wonder?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

N is for Nose










and Neckache


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

*N is for Neighbourhood Watch








*


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*N*osey neighbour


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

N is for Nashers


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

N..is for Nimble


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

N is for Noms


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SbanR said:


> *N*osey neighbour
> 
> View attachment 425459


Does he ever go over and leave you dangling over the fence trying to get him back?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Does he ever go over and leave you dangling over the fence trying to get him back?


I don't give him that opportunity!
His current favourite activity is to climb to the top of the hedge (recently cut by the council) and walk along it. I keep him on a short leash and he's only allowed to walk along the edge nearer me.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*N is for.............
No you cant share my bed ...









*​


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

More NAPPING


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Nosy neighbour!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"N" is for Not cat bed? Not care :Wacky


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

And "N" is also for nuisance cat ...










And nuisance Slave ...


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

buffie said:


> *N is for.............
> No you cant share my bed ...
> 
> View attachment 425467
> ...


Is that a FOX cub trying to muscle in


----------



## MissFluffy (Nov 27, 2019)

N is for nighttime visitors caught on the camera trap


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Is that a FOX cub trying to muscle in


It's a stone model but is quite life like.
I have had a fox in the livingroom though but not when Meeko was here.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Nosy neighbour!
> View attachment 425471


Has Flint been visiting you?!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

buffie said:


> It's a stone model but is quite life like.
> I have had a fox in the livingroom though but not when Meeko was here.
> 
> View attachment 425503


Gosh, I really thought it was a real one !


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

N is for nothing to see here!








And I'm thinking of joining the Navy


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post - my phone is playing up!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

*N*ature *N*estle


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*O is for...............

Obviously I fits .......... therefore I sits 








*​


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

@buffie - I waited for ya!

"O" is for Oz!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> @buffie - I waited for ya!
> 
> "O" is for Oz!
> 
> ...


I didn't want to look too keen


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

O is for Odd place to sunbathe. Why he chose to lie in a puddle is beyond me!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*O *is for *Obscure









*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

O is for...Opponents!








Will Brooke and Spotty cat make friends in 2020? Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

O is for . . .Open your eyes, Speedy.
I








It's time to get up.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

O is for observation


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. I wasn't going to be obvious and then thought "what the heck". So...

O is for Oscar


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I wasn't going to be obvious and then thought "what the heck". So...
> 
> O is for Oscar


It most definitely is!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I wasn't going to be obvious and then thought "what the heck". So...
> 
> O is for Oscar
> 
> ...


AW, what a lovely little collection of the handsome man


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

O is for oven (this is Amber, one of the two gorgeous girls who I had the pleasure of sharing my life with before Suter and Kalex)


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

O - "Open Arms"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O is for Outdoors


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

OUT FOR THE COUNT.....








Why _have_ I got so many pics of her sleeping??


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O is for On my lap


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

*O*llie, Outdoor Adventurer


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

O is for Oh my :Cat


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"O" is for Oblivious


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> O is for Oh my :Cat
> View attachment 425626


:Kiss


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> O is for Oh my :Cat
> View attachment 425626


And Oh how cute!!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

O is for orange things


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> O is for orange things
> View attachment 425632
> View attachment 425634
> View attachment 425633


Flint doesn't seem very impressed by the orange peel


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> O is for Oh my :Cat
> View attachment 425626


be still my beating heart !


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

O...is for On Your Marks


----------



## MissFluffy (Nov 27, 2019)

O is for Ottoman in front of the fire. :Cat


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Citruspips said:


> O...is for On Your Marks
> View attachment 425676


That is an excellent photo!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gwacie is most miffed we missed L, M and N...

L (legwarmers)










M (Mac)










N (Naughty Nurse)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

O is for Onesie


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Flint doesn't seem very impressed by the orange peel


He said it was disgusting! Strangely the carrot was his favourite of the orange items!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oops I missed n...

Oh well on to O!

O is for... Ordered alphabetically
CK, Darcy, jammy, Ted, Waffles


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"O" is for "orange" - and that means Peanut!














































Though these days, as his 23rd birthday approaches, he sleeps far more than he's awake:


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> "O" is for "orange" - and that means Peanut!
> 
> View attachment 425695
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Peanut looks amazing for a nearly 23 year old cat:Joyful


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Just as "O" is for "orange" so is "P" for "Peanut and Pals."

Peanut with his Brother, Lance - also nearing 23:










Peanut and Bob:










Peanut and Moo Shu:










Peanut and Mirò:










and Peanut and Puff:










Looks like that brings us to "P" is for "Puff."


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Puff as a kitten, the week he came inside:










Puff in his window:



















and of course, Puff and Pal - Scottiecat:


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

P is for Pebbles Posing Provocatively!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*P* is for *"Peek-a-boo"








*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

P is for piratesses


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

P - "Play Time"


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"P" is, of course, for Phoebe


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> "O" is for "orange" - and that means Peanut!
> 
> View attachment 425695
> 
> ...


23... wow...


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Is for pretty perfect!



















H x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

P is for... Pretty on the pink blanket


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*P is for.................
Posing Perfectly on a Post








*​


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for Paws


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

P is for Pink Paw Pads & Pink nose❤


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

buffie said:


> *P is for.................
> Posing Perfectly on a Post
> 
> View attachment 425694
> *​


Ooooh, that reminds me...

P is for... Poised perfectly on posts


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

PERCHING on her new scratch POST








And PRETTY IN PINK


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

P is for strike a Pose!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

PHOTOBOMBED
View attachment 425770

I was trying to get a picture of something outside through the window, not knowing Misty was nosing behind me, and not realising I had my camera on selfie!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

P is for Pasha. Flint's very missed brother. Big squishy and cuddly - and slightly crosseyed but not as strange as Flint. He loved nothing better than cuddling up for a sleep.









P is also for Parsnip, the naughtiest and most opinionated member of the family
















And P is for present! Who would like to find this under their tree?!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ringypie said:


> P is for Pasha. Flint's very missed brother. Big squishy and cuddly - and slightly crosseyed but not as strange as Flint. He loved nothing better than cuddling up for a sleep.
> View attachment 425790
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Cully said:


> PHOTOBOMBED
> View attachment 425770
> 
> I was trying to get a picture of something outside through the window, not knowing Misty was nosing behind me, and not realising I had my camera on selfie!!


I can't open the attachment


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MissyfromMice said:


> I can't open the attachment


Same ...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

P is for Playing with her Present - at the TICA Spoticat show this weekend a friend was showing a gorgeous little Australian Mist kitten who was a bit overwhelmed and shy. So I gave her one of my Sparkler toys to try, and out of her shell she came!



















(and yes, I did get cuddles )


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

*P*aw in face 









H x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MissyfromMice said:


> I can't open the attachment


& @Joy84 ,don't know what happened to the attachment.








That's better. I'd got my phone on selfie by mistake so she photobombed what was supposed to be a pic of a cat outside.


----------



## MissFluffy (Nov 27, 2019)

P is for Predator and Prey (that one eventually skittered away, she got distracted by the camera and forgot about it )


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

P is for Platypus (except it's actually a beaver...but it's always been a Platypus here in Funkin Towers!). Either way, Oscar loves it


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

P..is for puzzle


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

P is for...Pepper - one of the neighbours cats. I think he was about 9 months old in this pic.









Though Brooke was quite hissy to him when first encountered, my neighbour has spotted them sitting together in her garden - she said they looked quite guilty when they realised they were being watched! Has Brooke got a toyboy? Stay tuned in 2020 to find out! (Maybe).


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Party-goer.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Playtime!


----------



## Tetley&Kenco (Aug 21, 2019)

P is for Paw holding (he loves having his paw held whilst he sleeps!)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Q is for.......Quela

....Tequila Sunrise....










Kicking up her hooves at the bridge .*​


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Q" is for "Queen."










Moo Shu Snowshoe, she's the Queen,










Mistress of upheaval;










Like Blake's tyger burning bright,










Glittering Jewel of Evil!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*Q* is for *Question Mark* tail


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Q is for Quack!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Q is for Queue - The girls doing a little queue of loaves.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Q is for quiet


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Q is for Quilt - all tucked up


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Q is for a quintessential cat :Cat


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

buffie said:


> *Q is for.......Quela
> 
> ....Tequila Sunrise....
> 
> ...


She was beautiful!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Q is for quirky


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Q is for...Queen Brooke!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Q is for quarrelsome


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ringypie said:


> She was beautiful!


Thank you. She was daughters horse .
She was a 5 yearold when she got her and died at the ripe old age of 36 having spent the last ten years of her life as a field ornament


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"Q" is for Quorn which Phoebe goes bananas for :Woot


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

buffie said:


> Thank you. She was daughters horse .
> She was a 5 yearold when she got her and died at the ripe old age of 36 having spent the last ten years of her life as a field ornament


How wonderful to have had that long together! I've ha Ringo since he was 6 and he will be 24 next year. He's with me until the end too.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

QUIETLY contemplating


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ringypie said:


> How wonderful to have had that long together! I've ha Ringo since he was 6 and he will be 24 next year. He's with me until the end too.


I hope you have many more years together


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Q... is for QI


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Quiltcat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Q is for Quite delightful


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Quiet times.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

R is for Rough Sleeping!









Thoughts with those sleeping out in these freezing nights for real


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"R" is for Roar!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

* R is for............
Really Mum I do need a bigger bed 










*​


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

R is for Relaxing by the Radiator


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"R" is for Raisa - the third-oldest kitty to have come in and gone out of an absolutely Blessed Life. 24 years, 7 months. I know... the photo's only black and white - it's the only one I have. You'll have to imagine her - a beautiful white-faced classic calico.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> "R" is for Raisa - the third-oldest kitty to have come in and gone out of an absolutely Blessed Life. 24 years, 7 months. I know... the photo's only black and white - it's the only one I have. You'll have to imagine here - a beautiful white-faces classic calico.
> 
> View attachment 425924


Oh, Raisa was beautiful. How wonderful you were Blessed to know this sweet girl for over 24 years @1CatOverTheLine.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*R* is for *Root Beer

*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

R is for radiator to warm our tummies :


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> R is for radiator to warm our tummies :
> View attachment 425928
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, these are adorable!♥


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

R is for rat


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

R is for rug


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

R - Relaxing in a Sunbeam


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

R is for Red Alert!










R is for Recycling..."noooo Human Daddy! Don't put me out with the recycling!"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

R is for Really sweet


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

R is for Rare encounter


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Q is for Quite delightful
> View attachment 425913





Charity said:


> R is for Really sweet
> 
> View attachment 425939


Both of these belong to A absolutely adorable


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

R is for Ready to Race


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

R....is for Red Ribbon


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> R is for rat
> 
> View attachment 425931


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Reproachful and Remonstrating on the Ride to the vet... (annual jabs!)









(doubles as an entry for tomorrow - Swearing profusely and Singing the Song of her people)


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

R is for Rainy Days


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

R is for RED


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rabbit, Rooster and Reindeer


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@huckybuck - just how many outfits do your lot have ????????????


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@huckybuck just brilliant - the Kids dressed up always make me smile


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Misty's bestest pal, Sooty. Also affectionately known as RATTY McRATFACE because he sees off quite a few of the beasties for sport (doesn't eat them).


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> R is for RED
> 
> View attachment 425958
> View attachment 425960
> ...


Oh, these are so pretty! ♥


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Red


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

How RUDE, I'm trying to sleep!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Another RAT - Annie prefers to show a fresh one.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

R is also for Ringo








And for Ringo rolling!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> R is also for Ringo
> View attachment 425997
> 
> And for Ringo rolling!
> View attachment 425996


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*R* is for* Rubbing




























*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @huckybuck - just how many outfits do your lot have ????????????


Way too many!!!! We need a clear out lol!!

R is also for Red Riding Hood


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

R is for relaxing


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

R is for.. Reindeer Crazy Eyes (it's a reindeer hair toy, and CK is obsessed with it!)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> R....is for Red Ribbon
> View attachment 425948


Gorgeous pic


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*S* is for *Santa*
*







*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*S is for.......
Supercat










Well he's my super cat *​


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

S is for Squished!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"S" is for "Scottiecat!"


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

S is for Scarface


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I adore this little man "Sam"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

S is for Sphygmomanometer










it's also for Shaved tummy...and leg...and chest...



















...and subcutaneous fluids (gosh, our boy has been through the mill)










and finally for Selfie


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

S is for sunbathing










and Sainsburys Scarf










and Stretch


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*S is for... SuperTonks!!!





























*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

S is for...Superior Being!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Feeling SHY


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

S is for silly








And for shocked








And for sweet sunbather








Also Santa 








And stick'em up!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

S is for Sooty my first rescued black cat who went to Rainbow Bridge in 1999 after 18 years together. He was a wonderful companion who saw me through bring made redundant twice and comforted me after my Dad's passing in 1989.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

*S* is for Bertie *Sniffing* out intruders


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"S" is for Smoked Salmon :Smuggrin


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

S is for Soggy Dreamies. My OH put his shorts in the wash and didn't realise they still had Dreamies in 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

S ....is for Suitcase


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Of course, ~S~ is for  Speedy ♥


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

S is for Sunshine saying....

*Yay! Santa is coming!*

*







*

*What do you mean I have to be good?*

*







*


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

S is for Santas Hat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

S is for... Spoon










This little girl is why we became tonk fans. She was such a chatty quirky character, always with us always into everything. When she passed away we decided to see if we could find a cat with a similar personality. No one could replace her but we missed her so much. She led us to tonks. The rest is history.

Thank you Spoon. Miss you girl


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

T is for...Tent!









She did, of course, climb all over it - but I didn't have my camera with me then!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*T is for.....Toasting my Toes (and other things) on the boiler ....








*​


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

* T *is for (*T*iny) *T*essy-*T*wo-Shoes.... earlier today, as snug as a bug.....


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

T is for Teddy bear <3


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"T" is for, "Tata."










The only photo of her I can find. Tata was a stunning pedigreed Khao Manee whose owners - neighbours when I still Lived in the city - "got tired" of her and let her out. Shown here with her best Friend - Katina - long ago, when the world still made a little bit of sense.
.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*T* is for *Tunnel vision








*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

T is for talkative










and for tree


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

T is for Tired out!

Seriously. How can I have so many photos of him totally zonked out? There are obviously loads more too...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"T" is for Twinkling stars


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

T is for Treats










and Toppy in Tinsel


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

T is for Trump!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This was a tricky one - I really couldn't think what T could stand for 

T is for.. Tabby tonk, tonk, tabby tonk, tonk, tabby tonk Ted!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> T is for Trump!
> View attachment 426177


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tucked up in TARTAN


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> This was a tricky one - I really couldn't think what T could stand for
> 
> T is for.. Tabby tonk, tonk, tabby tonk, tonk, tabby tonk Ted!
> View attachment 426178


That's such a lovely picture of your little gang.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*T* is for *Toe cleaning








*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

T is for Top of the cat Tree


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Ringypie :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

T.. is for Trug


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

Joy84 said:


> "T" is for Twinkling stars
> 
> View attachment 426170


Oh this pic is perfect! It belongs on a Christmas card.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

T is for Tree.. This is Dave that I lost this year. Where on earth does the time go?!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

T is.. time for tea


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That is gorgeous @Psygon


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

T is for Tali.....'s little brother Ash


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> T is.. time for tea
> 
> View attachment 426216


Ohh I like, I like it a lot x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no we missed S - can we rewind????

S is for Squirrels!!































And a Little Supercat!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

T is for Twins































And anyone for Tennis???


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am literally squealing at Baby Little H.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

weebeasties said:


> Oh this pic is perfect! It belongs on a Christmas card.


Thanks!
I thought that too ...
But I'm a Grinch and don't send any :Hilarious


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Tasha - she's gone to the Rainbow Bridge. A very sweet girl.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"T" is for, "Tortie."

Katina, in the driveway at my home in the city in May of 1985 - the day she came inside to stay forever. She'll be gone now a quarter century come this June, but she will _never_ be forgotten.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*U is for........
Upside down








*​


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

U.. is for Unattainable


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

U is for Under.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"U" is for, "unwanted."

Mirò - a Bahraini Dilmun who belonged to a member of the Saudi Family with a Summer house on the lake - simply put outside and left when they went home. On her last legs when I found her - now strong and beautiful and Loving:










Bob, a Norwegian Forest Cat who was tossed aside when a neighbour passed away, and her Family thought it too much trouble to care for a show cat. Bob touched forty pounds for the first time yesterday:










Moo Shu Snowshoe. Broke into my house, stole the real cats' food, flopped on the kitchen counter and went to sleep.










Not a single one of them unwanted nor unloved now, though at one time all three were simply cast aside by Humans. God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy.
.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

You do good work, 1CatOverTheLine.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*U* is for *Untying* shoelaces


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Citruspips said:


> U.. is for Unattainable
> View attachment 426273


What a lovely picture


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

U is for unhelpful


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"U" is for Unbelievably cute ...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for Ungainly


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

U is for Undergrowth...our boy does like a little explore in there 




























Also for Up...on the roof (he only did that once, didn't like it!) and Up...a tree...




























Under the table in the hot summer, much cooler Under the table...










...finally it's Unhelpfully Under my feet whilst ironing. I didn't mind really


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

U - "Upside Down"


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*U *is for... *Under the rug!








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for Undivided attention


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

U is for Up where she shouldn't be:









(a common occurrence in our house...)

U is for Undignified Charlie-girl









(definitely NOT a common occurrence!)


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

U is for unhelpful! He wants to play with the vacuum and is a real nuisance!!!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

U is for...Unrequited Love!









Poor Mustache waiting on Brooke to come out and ignore him.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

U is for Underneath the Christmas tree


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> U is for Underneath the Christmas tree
> View attachment 426336


I wasn't going to get a tree this year, but if one of those came with it then I definitely would :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> U is for Underneath the Christmas tree
> View attachment 426336


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> U is for Underneath the Christmas tree
> View attachment 426336


Too cute x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> U is for Underneath the Christmas tree
> View attachment 426336


.............but for how long


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

U is for unhappy stuck in a carrier at the vets


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> U is for Underneath the Christmas tree
> View attachment 426336


OMGOODNESS how tweet is that, I'm coming little one, I'm coming!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

U can't drink me Daddy!


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Shrike said:


> You do good work, 1CatOverTheLine.


I wholeheartedly second this @Shrike and @1CatOverTheLine . All these Kitties have been able to live their best lives  - from someone truly believeing in them and giving them a chance. [COLOR=#ff0000]♥[/COLOR]


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*V *is for... *Very suspicious








*


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes indeed... "V" is for, "very."

Very big and very small:










Very mature:










Very playful:










Very sweet:










Very black:










and very, very, very, very bad:


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

V.. is for Vase


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

V is for Vet Visits. Had a few of those this year!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

V is for...Vision!


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*V* is for *Valerian flamingo*


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

V is for victim


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

V - "Very,Very Cute"


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Trixie1 said:


> V - "Very,Very Cute"
> View attachment 426397


Oh, there is sweet Toby! Sending him a hug @Trixie1 ♥


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"V" is for Vicious look


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

V is for venturing out










and

V is for Veil


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

V for vittles (thank goodness for the cameras!)



















V for vegetarian? No way...only if it's grass 



















Oh and after the year we've had, how could I not include some Vet Visits?














































If we could have a year with fewer vet visits, that would be awesome. Maybe that should be my goal for the year! Poor Oscar


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> V for vittles (thank goodness for the cameras!)
> 
> View attachment 426408
> 
> ...


Very much hope you achieve this goal!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Citruspips said:


> V.. is for Vase
> View attachment 426388


and for V shaped ears


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

V is for Vertical Climber !


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*V is for......V.I.P ...
Very Important Puss Cat














































*​


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*V* is for *Venturesome*


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

*V *is for *V*ery spooky! This photo was taken moments after a book flew out my haunted bookcase. Max was in the next room when it flew out. It was the fourth time it's happened and this was the day after I buried my mum's dear cat Bernie (age 23). I'd never read the book and my mum asked for it after this happened.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

V is for Very comfortable


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

V is for vacuuming


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"W" is for "White Tip."

I've known a great many feral cats over the course of sixty-five years, but White Tip was the wildest of them all, and no one believed that she'd ever be an house cat.

"Omnia vincit amor," wrote Virgil at the closing of the tenth and final Ecologue, "et nos cedamus amori;" "Love conquers all, and to Love we must yield." The first couple of years inside, White Tip's almost-menacing posture said, "don't you _dare_ ever touch me." Now, eight full years inside, when I pick her up and hold her, her posture says, "don't you_ dare_ ever let me go."

















































































Omnia vincit amor. If you believe in your Heart that there is _anything _in this world which Love cannot conquer, then your Heart is mistaken.
.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*W is for...........
Where do I begin and end 








*​


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

W... is for Wound up


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

W is for Wrapping paper


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*W *is for *Wire










*

*

*


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Whacky Wheels


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

W is for weird


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> W is for weird
> 
> View attachment 426518


This is a remarkable photo @ChaosCat and quite a remarkable pose! :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

raysmyheart said:


> This is a remarkable photo @ChaosCat and quite a remarkable pose! :Cat


Thanks! It's one of the proofs that cats are fluid.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

W "Why don't I just sit here for a while"!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

W for Windsurfing...










...and for Wheelbarrow










...and Water...Oscar doesn't know what water is for. As far as he's concerned it's not for drinking, most wary of it!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Misty showing off her WALRUS moustache.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"W" is for Windowsill lounging


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

W is for.,,Wild Encounter!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

W has to be for Weather Watchers









And What are you up to?








Or, Well, it was bound to happen


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> V is for vacuuming
> View attachment 426489


as soon as this appeared in my email inbox I just knew it was going to be Flint :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

W is for Wayward Whisker


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*W *is for.......... *Waffles!


















































*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

W is for Waiting to pounce










and Washing










and Wary


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

W so for Washing...





H x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

W is for Watching TV









and Washing up Mum's plate !!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> W so for Washing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaw, that's lovely


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

W is for warm (heated bed!)








And another warm!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

W is for Washing Machine


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

W is for "When can we eat all this?"


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Another W. 
You're being WATCHED Misty!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"X" is for "Xeroxed."










Clawed-Ya, with her Mother, Black Friday. Nope - they're not really mirror images because of Clawed-Ya's little white locket, but they're close enough for, "X."


.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

X is for...X-Rated Pose!









Y is for..."Yes Please!"









Z is for ...Zzzz


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I quite possibly totally cheated.. but it took a while to line this up :-D

Xyz... Is for xyz tonks 









Oh and just for giggles... It really didn't go right at first...


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Z... is for Zany


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Z... is for Zany
> View attachment 426693


Heheh, this could have been b for batty :-D


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*X is for.............
Xercise.........










Y is for.................
Yawns....










Z is for............
Zzzzzz' s










*​*I've loved taking part in this thread seeing all the fantastic pics , well done everyone *


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*X* is for *X-crossed *paws










*Y* is for *Yarn* Ball










*Z* is for *Zapper*


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Y" is for "Yesterdays."









































































All gone now - some fifty years and more - but not a one ever forgotten.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

"Z" is for "Zoo."


















































































"Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night."


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

X is for X-mas










Y is for yaaaawwwwwn










Z is for zzzzz


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

X is for Xtra special to me










Y is for You silly cat










Z is for zonked out


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

X is for Xyresic










Y is for "Yes, I am the most handsome boy in the world"










Z is for Zoophilious (as long as it's SheepMouse!)...also works for Zoophagus!










Merry Christmas to you all  I love this thread, thanks to everyone for contributing.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

"X" is for Xmas cracker










"Y" is for You shall pay for this ...










And "Z" is for Zzzzz










Merry Christmas everyone!
This has been great and I'm proud Phoebe didn't miss a day


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

*X *is for *X-MAS WISHES








*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

X is for Xmas - it's fun









Y is for Younglings - copying grown ups









Z is for Zonked, just taking a nap









We missed a few days but we've had fun following this thread. Season's greetings to you all, whatever winter festival you celebrate. Love from Lynn, Coco, Lucia and the Lambchop Weather Watchers


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I lost track of the thread, as am traveling but it was fun to participate and see everyone's photos

Merry Christmas ⭐


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

X is for 'Xmas'

Happy Christmas to you all love from me and the dynamic duo! Xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

XTRA special girl who mended my broken heart when Chelsea went to the bridge.









YING & YANG, brothers I look after, aka Buster and Bertie.









Doing what Misty does best, ZZZZZZZZZ's. Zonked out in the middle of a happy play session 








To all Cat Chatters. Have a wonderful day tomorrow wherever you're spending it. Thank you all for another year of friendship, advice and laughter. Wishing you very best of everything you wish yourselves. Cully XX


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

X ray vision??????








Yogurt








And YIPPEEE!








And finally
Zzzzzzzzzz









Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've loved this thread! I've missed a few but just wanted to wish everybody a wonderful Christmas! xx One more sleep!!
Z - "Zonked Out Zzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

_*X  * *is for* Xtra . . .
*xtra laptop security protection plan . . .* _







* scans for viruses and cat hair*

*xtra special Christmas pillow







*

* my XTRA-special Friend . . .







♥*


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you @LJC675 for hosting this thread again. Absolutely loved seeing everyone's cats over December


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've really enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures. This thread makes me go oooh and ahhh so many times.


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> I've really enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures. This thread makes me go oooh and ahhh so many times.


Me, as well!! Such beautiful photos, all!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It’s definitely a highlight every year!


----------

